# Mexican girl, aged 9, has baby



## waltky

Nine-year-old Mexican girl gives birth...

*Mexican girl, 9, has child, authorities look for father*
_Fri, Feb 08, 2013 - A nine-year-old Mexican girl has given birth and authorities are looking for the presumed father, who is 17, officials said on Wednesday._


> The girl, identified as Dafne, gave birth by Cesarean section to a baby girl weighing 2.7kg and measuring 50cm on Jan. 27 in a hospital in the western state of Jalisco.  The girl was not seen by doctors during her pregnancy and was almost in labor when she arrived at the hospital, said Enrique Rabago, director of the Occidente General Hospital where the child gave birth in the town of Zapopan.  It is dismaying that a young girl became pregnant. You shouldnt be pregnant at this age, Rabago told a news conference.  A Caesarean section was carried out because it was safer for the mother and baby, he said.  The two were released in good condition and they will have an extensive follow-up in the coming days due to the mothers age.
> 
> The hospital notified the authorities of the birth.  Sources in the Jalisco state prosecutors office said that the girl declared that she had consensual sex.  The girl and the teenager were a couple, the source said.  The boy offered that the girl live with him when he found out she was pregnant, but she refused.  However, Jorge Villasenor, an official at the prosecutors office, described the encounter as a case of rape or child abuse.  We are looking for the young man to get his story because she does not understand what has happened. This is a rape or child sex abuse case, he said on Tuesday.
> 
> Dafnes mother said the girl was eight when she became pregnant.  The father is 17, but we have not found him, since he ran away, the mother told reporters.  A source close to the investigation said Dafne comes from a large family in Ixtlahuacan de los Membrillos, a village about 30km from Guadalajara.  There are 11 siblings. Apparently their parents are separated and there was little care by the mother with so many children, the source said.
> 
> Each year, 480,000 girls between the ages of 14 and 18 give birth in Mexico, according to the health ministry.  There are pregnancies among teenagers, but girls between 10 and 12 years old are exceptions and most of the time it is due to a rape, said Antonio Flores Villalon, a reproductive health specialist in Mexico City.  Girls are still growing at that age. They are physically immature, and this puts them at higher risk, he said. This is the case for all minors who are under 18, but when they are under 15, the risks increase.
> 
> Mexican girl, 9, has child, authorities look for father - Taipei Times


----------



## Noomi

She should never have been allowed to remain pregnant. Why didn't her mother take her to have an abortion as soon as she realised her daughter was pregnant? The child could have died from this pregnancy!


----------



## Mad Scientist

waltky said:


> Each year, 480,000 girls between the ages of 14 and 18 give birth in Mexico, according to the health ministry.


Age of Consent in Mexico is 12. You think that may be part of the problem?

I know that girls are coming of age younger and younger the world over because of the GMO food and Soy.


----------



## Truthmatters

lack of services and lack of funds.

Poverty is not good for children


----------



## TNHarley

3rd world shit like that will be here before too long.. Thank you amnesty!


----------



## Bigfoot

Nuts.


----------



## High_Gravity

Noomi said:


> She should never have been allowed to remain pregnant. Why didn't her mother take her to have an abortion as soon as she realised her daughter was pregnant? The child could have died from this pregnancy!



Most Mexicans are Catholic and don't believe in abortion. The legal age for sex in Mexico is very low I think like 13, 14. They don't have the same attitudes towards teen pregnancy as us yankees do.


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> 3rd world shit like that will be here before too long.. Thank you amnesty!



Its already here. Mexicans don't change the way they live and think when they cross the border.


----------



## Katzndogz

8 year old gives birth.

Mexican girl gets pregnant at just eight years old | The Sun |News

This is cultural.  This isn't criminal.  

The girl - from the Colombian Wayuu tribe - appeared at a hospital when she was 39 weeks pregnant suffering contractions.
*Giving birth at such a young age is said to be typical of Wayuu customs.*


This is why mexicans so often rape very young girls in this country.   They don't understand that it is wrong.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> 8 year old gives birth.
> 
> Mexican girl gets pregnant at just eight years old | The Sun |News
> 
> This is cultural.  This isn't criminal.
> 
> The girl - from the Colombian Wayuu tribe - appeared at a hospital when she was 39 weeks pregnant suffering contractions.
> *Giving birth at such a young age is said to be typical of Wayuu customs.*
> 
> 
> This is why mexicans so often rape very young girls in this country.   They don't understand that it is wrong.



The legal age for sex in Mexico is like 12, 13. Over there a 30 year old man having sex with a 14 year old is not wrong.


----------



## Connery

This situation is being treated as a child sex case  or rape. The girl was underage as has been noted. The age of consent is 12.


----------



## GHook93

waltky said:


> Nine-year-old Mexican girl gives birth...
> 
> *Mexican girl, 9, has child, authorities look for father*
> _Fri, Feb 08, 2013 - A nine-year-old Mexican girl has given birth and authorities are looking for the presumed father, who is 17, officials said on Wednesday._
> 
> 
> 
> The girl, identified as Dafne, gave birth by Cesarean section to a baby girl weighing 2.7kg and measuring 50cm on Jan. 27 in a hospital in the western state of Jalisco.  The girl was not seen by doctors during her pregnancy and was almost in labor when she arrived at the hospital, said Enrique Rabago, director of the Occidente General Hospital where the child gave birth in the town of Zapopan.  It is dismaying that a young girl became pregnant. You shouldnt be pregnant at this age, Rabago told a news conference.  A Caesarean section was carried out because it was safer for the mother and baby, he said.  The two were released in good condition and they will have an extensive follow-up in the coming days due to the mothers age.
> 
> The hospital notified the authorities of the birth.  Sources in the Jalisco state prosecutors office said that the girl declared that she had consensual sex.  The girl and the teenager were a couple, the source said.  The boy offered that the girl live with him when he found out she was pregnant, but she refused.  However, Jorge Villasenor, an official at the prosecutors office, described the encounter as a case of rape or child abuse.  We are looking for the young man to get his story because she does not understand what has happened. This is a rape or child sex abuse case, he said on Tuesday.
> 
> Dafnes mother said the girl was eight when she became pregnant.  The father is 17, but we have not found him, since he ran away, the mother told reporters.  A source close to the investigation said Dafne comes from a large family in Ixtlahuacan de los Membrillos, a village about 30km from Guadalajara.  There are 11 siblings. Apparently their parents are separated and there was little care by the mother with so many children, the source said.
> 
> Each year, 480,000 girls between the ages of 14 and 18 give birth in Mexico, according to the health ministry.  There are pregnancies among teenagers, but girls between 10 and 12 years old are exceptions and most of the time it is due to a rape, said Antonio Flores Villalon, a reproductive health specialist in Mexico City.  Girls are still growing at that age. They are physically immature, and this puts them at higher risk, he said. This is the case for all minors who are under 18, but when they are under 15, the risks increase.
> 
> Mexican girl, 9, has child, authorities look for father - Taipei Times
Click to expand...


Amazing when her child is her age, since would just be graduating highschool (granted she goes to highschool)!


----------



## GHook93

I know the bigoted saying, "Mexican women are breed to have babies!"

But there is a wave of change = Lower birth rate!!!

The UN predicts they will have a LOWER birth rate then the US by 2040!!!



> Mexico's population: When the niños run out | The Economist
> The average now is just over twoalmost the same as in the United States. The UN reckons that from 2040 the birth rate in Mexico will be the lower of the two.
> 
> The fall follows a government u-turn nearly 40 years ago, when a contraception campaign replaced the previous nation-building policy. Today, four out of ten married Mexican women are sterilised, a radical measure that partly reflects the continuing lack of other contraception in some areas as well as strict laws against abortion everywhere but the capital. Broader changes, such as more women in education and work, and pricier housing, have pushed down the size of families even more. (Brazil, where the government has promoted contraception less forcefully, has experienced a similar baby bust.)


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 year old gives birth.
> 
> Mexican girl gets pregnant at just eight years old | The Sun |News
> 
> This is cultural.  This isn't criminal.
> 
> The girl - from the Colombian Wayuu tribe - appeared at a hospital when she was 39 weeks pregnant suffering contractions.
> *Giving birth at such a young age is said to be typical of Wayuu customs.*
> 
> 
> This is why mexicans so often rape very young girls in this country.   They don't understand that it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal age for sex in Mexico is like 12, 13. Over there a 30 year old man having sex with a 14 year old is not wrong.
Click to expand...


Because it isn't wrong there.  It's not wrong to them when they come here either.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 year old gives birth.
> 
> Mexican girl gets pregnant at just eight years old | The Sun |News
> 
> This is cultural.  This isn't criminal.
> 
> The girl - from the Colombian Wayuu tribe - appeared at a hospital when she was 39 weeks pregnant suffering contractions.
> *Giving birth at such a young age is said to be typical of Wayuu customs.*
> 
> 
> This is why mexicans so often rape very young girls in this country.   They don't understand that it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal age for sex in Mexico is like 12, 13. Over there a 30 year old man having sex with a 14 year old is not wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it isn't wrong there.  It's not wrong to them when they come here either.
Click to expand...


People dont change their culture and up bringing just because they happen to be in a different country. I deployed to Saudi Arabia where drinking was illegal, and where any kind of sex was illegal unless you were married, well I found a way to get liquor and my room mate found a way to find a girl and fuck her. So we basically disrespected and took a shit all over Saudi Arabias laws.


----------



## Truthmatters

did her family then kill her?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> did her family then kill her?



I hope not, she was a fellow US Military member so I doubt it.


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> This situation is being treated as a child sex case  or rape. The girl was underage as has been noted. The age of consent is 12.





12...... nice country full of pedos.


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This situation is being treated as a child sex case  or rape. The girl was underage as has been noted. The age of consent is 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12...... nice country full of pedos.
Click to expand...


My stomach turns as I type this..


----------



## High_Gravity

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This situation is being treated as a child sex case  or rape. The girl was underage as has been noted. The age of consent is 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12...... nice country full of pedos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
Click to expand...


And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This situation is being treated as a child sex case  or rape. The girl was underage as has been noted. The age of consent is 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12...... nice country full of pedos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
Click to expand...



its called.....calling a spade a spade.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12...... nice country full of pedos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
Click to expand...



I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does.
Click to expand...


Prostitution is pretty much legal there, so I suppose it could be. If I wanted to drive to Mexico today and fuck some 15 year old girls I would be well within my rights in Mexico to do so. That is just so strange and wierd to me, and sick.


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does. *
Click to expand...


The place is a hell hole....plain and simple!!!


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The place is a hell hole....plain and simple!!!
Click to expand...




as in thailand? ... i agree.


----------



## High_Gravity

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The place is a hell hole....plain and simple!!!
Click to expand...


A few places down there are ok, like Cabo San Lucas and Cancun.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prostitution is pretty much legal there, so I suppose it could be. If I wanted to drive to Mexico today and fuck some 15 year old girls I would be well within my rights in Mexico to do so. That is just so strange and wierd to me, and sick.
Click to expand...



yeah, i recall an old poster regale us with his manly exploits with hookers in a bar.....


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place is a hell hole....plain and simple!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as in thailand? ... i agree.
Click to expand...


As is Thailand and as in any shithole that allows a child of 12 to have sex.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have pedo tourism the same way Thailand does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prostitution is pretty much legal there, so I suppose it could be. If I wanted to drive to Mexico today and fuck some 15 year old girls I would be well within my rights in Mexico to do so. That is just so strange and wierd to me, and sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i recall an old poster regale us with his manly exploits with hookers in a bar.....
Click to expand...


This is what I don't get, the women in Mexico are very sexual and they have strip clubs where you can fuck the girls in the champagne room. Sex is everywhere in Mexico you don't have to really look for it, why need to involved kids in this? I don't get it.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prostitution is pretty much legal there, so I suppose it could be. If I wanted to drive to Mexico today and fuck some 15 year old girls I would be well within my rights in Mexico to do so. That is just so strange and wierd to me, and sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i recall an old poster regale us with his manly exploits with hookers in a bar.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I don't get, the women in Mexico are very sexual and they have strip clubs where you can fuck the girls in the champagne room. Sex is everywhere in Mexico you don't have to really look for it, why need to involved kids in this? I don't get it.
Click to expand...


because men are pigs.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

High_Gravity said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12...... nice country full of pedos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
Click to expand...


It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. Prostitution should be banned everywhere.


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. Prostitution should be banned everywhere.
Click to expand...



its not about the prostitution... its about the age of consent.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

syrenn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. Prostitution should be banned everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not about the prostitution... its about the age of consent.
Click to expand...


Laws rarely prevent those cases though. Many teenagers in this country do have sex before they're 16. There needs to be another solution, it's not sex Ed, etc. No one seems to know what to do about it.


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. Prostitution should be banned everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not about the prostitution... its about the age of consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laws rarely prevent those cases though. Many teenagers in this country do have sex before they're 16. There needs to be another solution, it's not sex Ed, etc. No one seems to know what to do about it.
Click to expand...


do you think it is right for a 12 year old to be legally having sex?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

syrenn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not about the prostitution... its about the age of consent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laws rarely prevent those cases though. Many teenagers in this country do have sex before they're 16. There needs to be another solution, it's not sex Ed, etc. No one seems to know what to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you think it is right for a 12 year old to be having sex?
Click to expand...


Nope, like I said though, laws don't prevent that from happening in this country.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i recall an old poster regale us with his manly exploits with hookers in a bar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I don't get, the women in Mexico are very sexual and they have strip clubs where you can fuck the girls in the champagne room. Sex is everywhere in Mexico you don't have to really look for it, why need to involved kids in this? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because men are pigs.
Click to expand...


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach turns as I type this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. *Prostitution should be banned everywhere*.
Click to expand...


I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws rarely prevent those cases though. Many teenagers in this country do have sex before they're 16. There needs to be another solution, it's not sex Ed, etc. No one seems to know what to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think it is right for a 12 year old to be having sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, like I said though, laws don't prevent that from happening in this country.
Click to expand...


there is a huge difference in what you are talking bout though. At least here *it is* against the law to have sex with a 12 year old....  as opposed to a culture where sex with a child is ...... legal.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And imagine, people down there don't think its wrong. We're the ones that are fucked up because we don't let grown men fuck 13 year old girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. *Prostitution should be banned everywhere*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.
Click to expand...


The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

syrenn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think it is right for a 12 year old to be having sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, like I said though, laws don't prevent that from happening in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a huge difference in what you are talking bout though. At least here *it is* against the law to have sex with a 12 year old....  as opposed to a culture where sex with a child is ...... legal.
Click to expand...


I don't want to get into the maturity debate thing. But I want you to look at my response to HG......


----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. *Prostitution should be banned everywhere*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
Click to expand...


I can agree with that, but the age of consent is there to protect them. A 30 year old has no business fucking a 14 year old girl.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can agree with that, but the age of consent is there to protect them. A 30 year old has no business fucking a 14 year old girl.
Click to expand...


I agree too, but I do think the issues I mentioned need to be addressed. I know teenagers and what influences them, I'm leaving that age.


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that doesn't happen in this country. *Prostitution should be banned everywhere*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
Click to expand...



have you ever been to Mexico and the rest of Latin America? Is there a large latin american population where you live? 

For the most part their whole culture exalts hypersexualization of its woman.....from a very young age.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can agree with that, but the age of consent is there to protect them. A 30 year old has no business fucking a 14 year old girl.
Click to expand...


or a 12 year old.....


----------



## BecauseIKnow

syrenn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but thats not the subject at hand. Its the legal age of consent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been to Mexico and the rest of Latin America? Is there a large latin american population where you live?
> 
> For the most part their whole culture exalts hypersexualization of its woman.....from a very young age.
Click to expand...


Never have, i understand its something of their culture you're trying to mention. But I also recommend us Americans to solve our issues. I have friends who've had sex when they were 13/14/15. It's prevalent. Parents might not know, but we should look at our issues and address social status all these teens are looking for.


----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been to Mexico and the rest of Latin America? Is there a large latin american population where you live?
> 
> For the most part their whole culture exalts hypersexualization of its woman.....from a very young age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have, i understand its something of their culture you're trying to mention. But I also recommend us Americans to solve our issues. I have friends who've had sex when they were 13/14/15. It's prevalent. Parents might not know, but we should look at our issues and address social status all these teens are looking for.
Click to expand...


Thats still different than a teenage girl having sex with a 30 year old man, yes I get what you are saying it does happen here but you report it the 30 year old scumbag is thrown in jail. In Mexico he is given a round of applause.


----------



## Connery

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been to Mexico and the rest of Latin America? Is there a large latin american population where you live?
> 
> For the most part their whole culture exalts hypersexualization of its woman.....from a very young age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have, i understand its something of their culture you're trying to mention. But I also recommend us Americans to solve our issues. I have friends who've had sex when they were 13/14/15. It's prevalent. Parents might not know, but we should look at our issues and address social status all these teens are looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats still different than a teenage girl having sex with a 30 year old man, yes I get what you are saying it does happen here but you report it the 30 year old scumbag is thrown in jail. In Mexico he is given a round of applause.
Click to expand...


In this instance, Lino Ginzalez Corona, spokesperson at Jalisco State Prosecutors Office states this is being treated as a sex crime. The boyfriend is 17 years old. No one is celebrating this  person.


----------



## Politico

Cool. She got out of the way early. Will still be in her 20's when the kid graduates.


----------



## Connery

BecauseIKnow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point consent laws are there for isn't to prevent underage sex. People already know laws rarely ever do prevent that. They could prevent other things, but in majority it's hard to contain that, other factors need to be looked into. Our children need to grow up with different priorities other than drinking, smoking and partying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been to Mexico and the rest of Latin America? Is there a large latin american population where you live?
> 
> For the most part their whole culture exalts hypersexualization of its woman.....from a very young age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never have, i understand its something of their culture you're trying to mention. But I also recommend us Americans to solve our issues. I have friends who've had sex when they were 13/14/15. It's prevalent. Parents might not know, but we should look at our issues and address social status all these teens are looking for.
Click to expand...


You are talking about different issues. One is where society has made it legal for   individual to have sex at 12  and one where teenage sex is occurring in violation of the law.


----------



## High_Gravity

Connery said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never have, i understand its something of their culture you're trying to mention. But I also recommend us Americans to solve our issues. I have friends who've had sex when they were 13/14/15. It's prevalent. Parents might not know, but we should look at our issues and address social status all these teens are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats still different than a teenage girl having sex with a 30 year old man, yes I get what you are saying it does happen here but you report it the 30 year old scumbag is thrown in jail. In Mexico he is given a round of applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this instance, Lino Ginzalez Corona, spokesperson at Jalisco State Prosecutors Office states this is being treated as a sex crime. The boyfriend is 17 years old. No one is celebrating this  person.
Click to expand...


Oh.


----------



## proudveteran06

http://Click here: Acapulco Rapes: 6 Spanish Tourists Raped In Mexico Resort By Masked Men


----------

